# Back in the House DODO Juice REFRESH



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from DODO



Dodo Factory said:


> Some of you will have noticed change was in the air... there are a couple of threads hinting at this below and next week we'll be picking some lucky recipients from those who responded to get some free stuff.
> 
> And that change is: Dodo Juice REFRESH
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If you havent tried them and want to then whats better than a sample

https://dodojuice.net/collections/samples-see-why-were-the-best


----------

